# Abonnement gratuit apple tv



## Pinsonmimi (7 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,
je découvre Apple Tv grâce à l'abo gratuit de 1 an suite à l'achat d'un Mac Mini, mais je ne comprends pas... Je parcours les films et les séries que l'on peut visionner mais ce ne sont que des vieux trucs... Il n'y a jamais de nouveautés ?


----------



## MrTom (7 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Dans l'onglet TV+, tu trouves les contenus qui sont sortis l'année dernière et l'année d'avant, ainsi que des contenus qu'ils ont achetés. Tu as regardé The Morning Show ? Ses ? For All Mankind ? Ce ne sont pas des contenus anciens...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (7 Janvier 2021)

Si je prends l'onglet TV voilà ce que j'ai pour les séries dramatiques par exemple : 5 séries. De plus je ne trouve rien pour les séries SF ou fantastiques :


----------



## MrTom (7 Janvier 2021)

Voilà et tu as plusieurs boutons "Tout afficher", sur lesquels il faut cliquer.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (7 Janvier 2021)

Pour, par exemple les séries dramatiques si je clique sur "tout afficher" je n'ai que 5 séries de plus.

Si je regarde la saison 6 de Chicago Fire (on en est à la saison 9) il faut payer 2,99 euros. Je croyais que c'était gratuit.


----------



## maxou56 (7 Janvier 2021)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Si je regarde la saison 6 de Chicago Fire (on en est à la saison 9) il faut payer 2,99 euros. Je croyais que c'était gratuit.


Bonjour, Apple TV+ est gratuit (ou via abonnement) mais l'app "Apple TV" il y a aussi des séries, films en locations ou à l'achats... (anciennement iTunes).

Exemple de séries disponibles avec Apple TV+


----------



## MrTom (7 Janvier 2021)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Pour, par exemple les séries dramatiques si je clique sur "tout afficher" je n'ai que 5 séries de plus.
> 
> Si je regarde la saison 6 de Chicago Fire (on en est à la saison 9) il faut payer 2,99 euros. Je croyais que c'était gratuit.


Oui 10 séries en tout, ce n'est pas Netflix et visiblement ils n'ont pas vocation à faire la même chose. Bon au moins c'est gratuit !


----------



## Pinsonmimi (8 Janvier 2021)

Je suis déçue, je pensais que toutes les séries (et films) étaient gratuits en échange d'un abonnement. Vu les séries gratuites il vaut mieux effectivement prendre Netflix.
Merci beaucoup pour vos éclaircissements


----------



## MrTom (8 Janvier 2021)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Je suis déçue, je pensais que toutes les séries (et films) étaient gratuits en échange d'un abonnement. Vu les séries gratuites il vaut mieux effectivement prendre Netflix.
> Merci beaucoup pour vos éclaircissements


Toutes les séries et les films Apple TV+ sont gratuits, mais pas tout le catalogue de films et de série de feu iTunes... et les deux sont mélangés dans l'application, dont l'ergonomie reste franchement à des années lumières d'un Netflix.


----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2021)

C' est du gratuit qui faut payer... c' est nouveau.

tu payes, et c' est gratuit après avoir payé.

Quand je vais a la boulangerie, je demande du pain, je donne 1,20 euro, et j' ai une baguette gratuite.
(Et pour 2 baguettes gratuites, il faut donner 2,40 euro. C' est simple!)


----------



## MrTom (14 Janvier 2021)

Allons bon @patlek la moindre des choses serait de lire ce que j’ai expliqué en réponse 9 : https://forums.macg.co/threads/abonnement-gratuit-apple-tv.1351719/post-13955105

Les contenus Apple TV+ sont bien gratuits. Les films vendus via le même logiciel ne le sont pas.


----------



## Moutaille (4 Février 2021)

Pour info, ca fonctionne exactement de la même manière sur Amazon Prime. Il y a un contenu gratuit et ensuite il y a des films etc... qui eux sont payants malgré l'abonnement Amazon Prime.
Après ca n'excuse pas le fait qu'avec la force de frappe de Apple, j'espère VRAIMENT que le catalogue des contenus gratuits va s'étoffer au niveau d'un Netflix!!!


----------



## Pinsonmimi (6 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Pour info, ca fonctionne exactement de la même manière sur Amazon Prime. Il y a un contenu gratuit et ensuite il y a des films etc... qui eux sont payants malgré l'abonnement Amazon Prime.
> Après ca n'excuse pas le fait qu'avec la force de frappe de Apple, j'espère VRAIMENT que le catalogue des contenus gratuits va s'étoffer au niveau d'un Netflix!!!




Excuse moi, je n'avais pas vu ton message.
Je ne comprends pas, on peut avoir Netflix sur Apple TV ?


----------



## Moutaille (6 Février 2021)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Excuse moi, je n'avais pas vu ton message.
> Je ne comprends pas, on peut avoir Netflix sur Apple TV ?



Bonjour,
Oui bien sûr ! Si tu as un abonnement Netflix rien ne t’empêche de télécharger l’app sur ton Apple TV.


----------



## maxou56 (6 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Oui bien sûr ! Si tu as un abonnement Netflix rien ne t’empêche de télécharger l’app sur ton Apple TV.


Oui sur l'Apple TV 4(HD) ou 5(4K). Il y a l'app store.
Mais je crois que @Pinsonmimi parle de l'app Apple TV
App qui regroupe iTunes Films et Séries, ATV+ pour les mac et est aussi un agrégateur de contenu d'autres apps (mycanal, disney+, Molotov, arte...) sur l'Apple TV.


----------



## Moutaille (6 Février 2021)

Ah ok je n’avais pas compris ça. Et bien je ne sais pas si l’app AppleTv peut piocher dans l’app Netflix mais chez moi elle le fait dans Canal, et Amazon Prime donc il n’y a pas de raison.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (6 Février 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Ah ok je n’avais pas compris ça. Et bien je ne sais pas si l’app AppleTv peut piocher dans l’app Netflix mais chez moi elle le fait dans Canal, et Amazon Prime donc il n’y a pas de raison.



Excuse mais je n'y connais pas grand chose, j'envisage de m'abonner à Netflix, mais quel est l"intérêt de prendre Netflix via l'appli Apple TV ?  Je peux le prendre également via Free...


----------



## maxou56 (6 Février 2021)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> mais quel est l"intérêt de prendre Netflix via l'appli Apple TV ?


Ce n’est pas possible.
C’est sur l’Apple TV avec l’app Netflix (appareil sous iOS, comme les iPhone, iPad...)


----------



## Moutaille (6 Février 2021)

Comme Maxou te l’a expliqué, sur une Apple TV tu auras l’app Netflix qui te permettra de regarder. 
Ensuite concernant l’intérêt.... c’est à chacun de voir. Pour ma part je trouve que, que ce soit les box tv des opérateurs ou les « smart tv », leurs interfaces sont vraiment nulles, lentes et bourrées de bugs par rapport à une box Google ou une Apple TV dans mon cas. C’est pour ça que j’utilise les applications depuis l’app store. Mais si l’app Netflix te convient sur ta Freebox, et que tu n’as pas besoin de concentrateur homekit, de partager du contenu (musique, photos...) sur ta tv et bien une Apple TV ne te sera d’aucune utilité.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (7 Février 2021)

Merci beaucoup pour les renseignements


----------



## Mario57 (8 Février 2021)

J'ai une TV non connecté. 
Du coup j'ai acheté un Apple TV il y a plus de 2 ans. 
Via l'AppStore j'ai installé l'application NETFLIX comme sur n'importe quel ordinateur ou mobile. 
Tu peux en installer d'autres bien entendu...
Bref cela fonctionne super bien et l'interface APPLE TV te permets de retrouver facilement les séries ou films que tu as commencés. 
Par contre malgré un abonnement tous les contenus ne sont pas gratuits (Catalogue Itunes...)


----------



## rodrigue7973be (21 Mars 2021)

salut
attentionné ne plus un an gratuit chez apple tv 4k
ciao
Rodrigue


----------



## l3chvck (28 Mai 2021)

Je cherche une info que je ne trouve pas.
Je suis abonné Apple TV+ gratuitement jusqu'en juillet 2021 car j'avais a l'époque acheté un produit Apple.
Seulement chaque année j'achète des pelletées de nouveaux produits Apple. Me sera-t-il possible de renouveller gratuitement pendant 1 an l'abonnement ?
J'ai bien reçu un mail me disant que l'offre d'un an va bientôt expirer, donc je clique sur le lien, et je fournis mon Apple ID, mais là c'est le drame, au lieu de me rajouter un an ca m'affiche "Vous êtes déjà abonné Apple TV+"
Donc j'en déduit que l'offre est "one-shot" pour un Apple ID donné ?


----------



## maxou56 (28 Mai 2021)

l3chvck a dit:


> Donc j'en déduit que l'offre est "one-shot" pour un Apple ID donné ?


Bonjour,
Oui je crois que c'est ça. Par contre l'offre à déjà été prolongé 1 ou 2 fois. (pour moi une fois jusqu'en juillet 2021 au lieu d'avril)


----------



## Solilune (27 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je m'immisce dans cette discussion car je voudrais bien savoir comment utiliser cette offre gratuite, j'ai acheté mon macbook il y a moins de deux mois et je l'ai sûrement zappé vu qu'il fallait que je me familiarise avec ce nouvel ordi (sortie de Linux) et aussi du logiciel dont j'avais besoin pour mon job...
Merci


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour, 
Tu vas dans Applications ☞ TV.


----------



## Solilune (27 Septembre 2021)

J'y suis allée mais sans me connecter... veux-tu dire qu'une fois connecté, c'est automatique ?


----------



## MrTom (27 Septembre 2021)

Solilune a dit:


> J'y suis allée mais sans me connecter... veux-tu dire qu'une fois connecté, c'est automatique ?


Non, une fois connecté, tu auras la possibilité de souscrire à une offre d'abonnement dont les 12 premiers mois sont gratuits. A la fin de ces 12 premiers mois, tu devras de toi-même résilier ton abonnement, ou ne rien faire et payer le montant mensuel du service.


----------



## Solilune (27 Septembre 2021)

Merci MrTom,
Je viens de trouver le film que je veux voir, je vois juste "acheter" ou "louer", ce que je préfèrerais à "abonnement" ... 
Je me suis connectée en cliquant sur "à suivre" mais je vois toujours que "acheter" ou "louer"... rien de gratuit... pas grave je louerai.
Par contre, je ne trouve pas le menu avec "à suivre" et quand je reviens sur le film que je veux voir, il est bien coché dans "à suivre"... je tourne en rond LOL


----------



## MrTom (27 Septembre 2021)

Alors l'abonnement vaut pour le service Apple TV+, le Netflix d'Apple. Il ne donne pas accès à la totalité du catalogue d'Apple TV.


----------



## Solilune (27 Septembre 2021)

Ok...
Et pour trouver "à suivre" ??? sais-tu ?


----------



## MrTom (27 Septembre 2021)

Solilune a dit:


> Ok...
> Et pour trouver "à suivre" ??? sais-tu ?


Qu'est-ce donc "A suivre" ?!


----------



## Solilune (27 Septembre 2021)

Dans le choix.


			https://i.postimg.cc/Gt9yvBKq/ASuivre.png
		


J'édite : j'ai trouvé, c'est dans "regarder" 
Merci


----------



## MrTom (27 Septembre 2021)

C'est pour l'ajouter à une liste virtuelle de films A suivre.
Dans l'onglet Regarder, la première liste horizontale est la liste des films pour lesquels tu as cliqué sur A suivre.


----------



## Solilune (27 Septembre 2021)

Merci, j'avais trouvé entre temps et modifié mon message ci-dessus


----------

